# Sandusky, OH Hannah female, puppy



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

HANNAH 
*German Shepherd Dog*

*Medium







Baby







Female







Dog *





*This friendly 8 month old dog needs a patient owner who is willing to give lots of love and attention. She needs a fenced in yard and is available for adoption right now. *





*Erie County Dog Shelter *
*Sandusky, OH *
*1-419-627-7607*

*Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: HANNAH: Petfinder*


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Hannah looks like a doll - look at those ears!
______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

She's beautiful... Ear's look even bigger than Zeva's.. didn't think that was possible.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

dup post, pls close


----------

